# eingefügtes Objekt am Farbumfang des Bildes anpassen



## Bi Ba Butzemann (13. August 2007)

Moin.

Folgendes. Bin gerade bei ner kleinen Bildmontage. Ich will dazu einen Lautsprecher in eine Landschaft setzen. Habe Schatten gelegt, den Lichteinfall beachte und die Perspektive bearbeitet. Mein Problem ist immernoch die Farbigkeit des Lautsprechers. Es passt einfach nicht in den Gesamteindruck des Bildes.

Frage ist wie ich möglichst schnell den Lautsprecher an den Farbumfang des Bildes anpassen kann, damit es realistischer aussieht.

SPRICH, OHNE EWIG MIT DEN EINSTELLUNGSEBENEN UMHERZUPROBIEREN


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

Versuchs mal mit STRG+U bzw Bild > Anpassen > Farbton & Sättigung.


----------



## Bi Ba Butzemann (13. August 2007)

naja gerade das wird mir ja zu ungenau


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2007)

Hi Bi Ba Butzemann,

versuche es mal mit "Match Color". Zu finden unter Bild:Anpassungen. 

Sollte im Deutschen sowas sein wie "Farbe anpassen" ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

